# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  CYBERLEGs, The Cybernetic Lowerlimb Cognitive Orthoprosthesis, European Commission, 7th Framework Programme

## Airicist

Website - cyberlegs.eu

youtube.com/@cyberlegs6275

twitter.com/@CLsPlusPlus

----------


## Airicist

CYBERLEGs Project

Published on Mar 16, 2015




> CYBERLEGs, acronym for “The CYBERnetic Lower-Limb Cognitive Ortho-prosthesis”, is a Collaborative Research project funded by the European Commission under the 7th Framework Programme. The Consortium, which is composed of five partners from three different EU Countries, is coordinated by NICOLA VITIELLO, from The BioRobotics Institute of Scuola Superiore Sant’Anna, Pisa, Italy. The CYBERLEGs project started on February 1, 2012.
> The aim of the CYBERLEGs project is to develop an artificial cognitive system for trans-femoral amputees’ lower-limb functional replacement and assistance. CYBERLEGs wants to research ways of cognitive control, motivated and validated trough the ortho-prosthesis scenario, of a multi-degree-of-freedom system with both lower-limb replacing and assistive capacities.

----------


## Airicist

Exoskeleton prevents seniors from falling

Published on May 11, 2017

----------

